# Top 10 der Spiele, die niemand gezockt hat



## AnneNeukirchner (18. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top 10 der Spiele, die niemand gezockt hat* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Top 10 der Spiele, die niemand gezockt hat


----------



## jo0 (18. November 2012)

Singularity und Blur sind/waren sehr gute Spiele.. Singularity sollte man wenigstens mal gespielt haben!


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2012)

Manchmal ist es auch die überbordende Komplexität, die einen überrennt und wo man nach kurzer Zeit aufgibt.

Beispiel bei mir X3. Damals bombastische Grafik, aber ohne eine Chance einer Einsteigerkurve war man von Anfang an überfordert. Ich nahm einen Auftrag an von dem ich dachte, kein Problem. Fliege von der Station los und befinde mich im nächsten System schon quasi in einer Wirtschaftsblockade/Krieg mit einem wesentlich stärkeren Feind. Und das nach rund 20 Minuten Spielzeit!

Vielleicht krame ich X3 mal wieder raus, aber das war das einzigste Spiel wo ich ehrlich gesagt vom Start ab überfordert war.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

Nja, bei Blur würde ich nicht nur dem schlechten Marketing die Schuld geben, sondern das die Publisher so "schlau" waren und das Zeitnah zu Split/Secound raus gebracht haben, wo die sich schön gegenseitig kanabalisiert haben *facepalm*

Aber statt E.T., wo eine Million zwar viel ist, aber bei 4 Millionen Unverkauften und vorallem bei einem Markt von nur 7 Millionen Ataris dennoch nicht so dolle war, hätte man eher Clive Barker´s Undying nehmen sollen, das hat sich grade mal 25.000 mal verkauft, was nun echt nichts ist und vorallem im gegensatz zu E.T. auch noch ein Spiel war, E.T. kann man maximal als Code-Kot bezeichnen


----------



## lunatic666 (18. November 2012)

echt ?,dieses *enslaved* habe ich mal als demo angespielt,ich fand das ganz gut also habe ich es mir gebraucht besorgt nun steht es im regal und wartet darauf durchgezockt zu werden. vllt liegt es auch daran ,das es heisst das es viel zu kurz ist.
beim nächsten dunkelgrauen weekend zocke ich es bestimmt mal durch. aber nichtmal ne halbe million verkäufe ist schon heftig!


----------



## Bensta (18. November 2012)

Enslaved war sehr gut, hab ich zwei mal durchgespielt. The Last Express gibts mittlerweile auch für iOS. APB war ein extrem schlechtes Spiel, das hat zu Recht niemand gespielt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. November 2012)

Cryostasis hab ich damals gespielt, war ganz unterhaltsam, aber nicht wirklich was besonderes weswegen mich die Verkaufszahlen nicht wundern.
Blur hätte ich mir damals vllt auch geholt, hab aber zum Zeitpunkt des Release doch lieber zu Split/Second gegriffen. Das hatt einfach unterhaltsamer und abwechslungsreicher gewirkt. Wobei das Entwicklerstudio ja auch zugemacht hat, Split/Second könnte man also wohl auch in diese Liste stellen.


----------



## Exar-K (18. November 2012)

Cryostasis war ein atmosphärischer Geheimtipp, der sich teilweise zwar etwas sperrig gespielt hat, aber dennoch eine interessante Erfahrung gewesen ist.


----------



## zeropage (18. November 2012)

Top 10 und gerade 11 wurden genannt?

"Potential zum Hit"? Und dann wurde in der Bilderserie ganz klar genannt, warum sie nicht erfolgreich sein konnten? Bugs, unfertig, krude Story und so.

Weshalb sollte man sich wundern, warum sie nicht erfolgreich wurden. Ihr habt doch selbst die Gründe genannt. Was soll denn dieser Murks?


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

zeropage schrieb:


> Top 10 und gerade 11 wurden genannt?
> Was soll denn dieser Murks?


 
meine Kristallkugel sagt mir, das grade mal die ersten beiden Bilder angeschaut hast, ansonsten wäre dir sicher etwas aufgefallen
Also bevor man anderen Murks vorwirft, sollte man aufpassen nicht selbst welchen zu verzapfen


----------



## Blacksun84 (18. November 2012)

Singularity habe ich letztes Jahr als Budgettitel gekauft. War für zehn Euro in Ordnung, der Titel hatte halt wenig eigenes, dafür aber eine Mischung aus den guten Dingen einiger anderer Shooter.

Mir fehlen noch Titel wie Sacrifice und Battlezone (das aus 9. Waren beides etwas unkonventionellere Titel, die aber leider kaum nachgefragt wurden. Schon in 98 und 01 ruften zwar alle nach Innovation, am Ende kaufte diese aber kaum einer. Schade.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. November 2012)

Gamersfirst (neue Besitzer von APB) bannen Spieler grundlos und auf die Frage warum, gibt es keinerlei Antworten. In den letzten Tagen und Stunden häufen sich die Sperrungen gegen Spieler, die sogar APB dass erste mal Spielen beziehungsweise lediglich mit der Joker gespielt haben ohne Makro etc.


----------



## Tahu-Nuva (18. November 2012)

Also ich habe sowohl blur als auch Enslaved.
Blur fand ich gut und Enslaved sogar großartig echt schade das es davon keinen teil 2 geben wird vor allem anch diesen bösartigen cliffhanger am ende


----------



## ichigoleader (18. November 2012)

Okami war doch auch so ein Spiel, es war mehr als genial aber kaum gefragt oder Zack und Wiki für die Wii war auch so ein tolles Adventure.


----------



## Satus (18. November 2012)

100% sign blur und Enslaved sind einfach klasse!


----------



## UthaSnake (18. November 2012)

Cryostasis
- ganz vergessen, wollt ich mal kaufen 
Genau wie SIngluartiy ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2012)

Ich hab echt keins aus der Liste gespielt^^


----------



## weisauchnicht (18. November 2012)

Um Singularity ist es schade - das war garnicht mal schlecht.
Die Kugeln während der singularität direkt im Gesicht zu setzen,Auge für Auge fand Ich gut .
Habe später dann sogar ganze Muster gezeichnet


----------



## Rollora (18. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Cryostasis war ein atmosphärischer Geheimtipp, der sich teilweise zwar etwas sperrig gespielt hat, aber dennoch eine interessante Erfahrung gewesen ist.


 AFAIR:
hatte es doch GPU PhysX und lief nur auf Nvidiakarten in Ordnung


----------



## currios (18. November 2012)

Battlecruiser 3000AD  hatte ich auch noch gezockt und ET hätte ich mir gern mal angeguckt 5 Wochen Entwicklung Heute dauert so etwas 1,5 bis 3 Jahre.


----------



## Exar-K (18. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> AFAIR:
> hatte es doch GPU PhysX und lief nur auf Nvidiakarten in Ordnung


 Sperrig im Sinne von behäbig zu spielen, nicht die Performance.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. November 2012)

Die Spiele in der Liste sind gut ausgewählt, von denen habe ich auch keines gespielt. Wobei Enslaved ein reiner Konsolentitel ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Spiele in der Liste sind gut ausgewählt, von denen habe ich auch keines gespielt. Wobei Enslaved ein reiner Konsolentitel ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


 
ja, leider


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. November 2012)

Singularity und Cryostasis habe ich gespielt, waren echt gute Spiele (von der miesen Grafik von Singularity mal abgesehen). Blur wollte ich mir demnächst mal holen, soll wohl so ähnlich sein wie NFSU 2, und das fand ich echt geil.
Dieses Enslaved Spiel hätte ich mir auf jeden Fall für den PC geholt, aber: no console, no gaem. Scheiß Namco Bandai, denen musste man ja sogar Dark Souls aus der Nase ziehen...


----------



## Burgermac (19. November 2012)

Battlezone 1 und vorallem Teil 2 gehören ja wohl auch auf jedenfall dazu, die sind laut Wikipedia sogar DAS Paradebeispiel für sehr hohe Testnoten und unterirdische Verkaufszahlen!


----------



## Zerth (19. November 2012)

Der letzte Teil von Wolfenstein gehört sicher auch in die Liste. 

Cryostasis dürfte - als lowcost Titel - eher rausfallen.


----------



## Maddi20 (19. November 2012)

hätte noch nen topic-vorschlag: "Top 10 der reiskörner, die niemand gesehn hat"


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2012)

Ist das nicht dieses E.T. Spiel, welches als eines der schlechtesten Spiele aller Zeiten gilt? Falls ja, dann ist es ja auch kein Wunder, wenn es sich nicht verkauft hat 

Ich fand's vor allem schade um Spiele wie Nocturne, Undying, Psychonauts, Beyond Good & Evil, Cryostasis, Call of Cthulhu...die alle großartig waren, sich aber kaum verkauft hatten


----------



## hifumi (19. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist das nicht dieses E.T. Spiel, welches als eines der schlechtesten Spiele aller Zeiten gilt? Falls ja, dann ist es ja auch kein Wunder, wenn es sich nicht verkauft hat


 
Es gibt ne Menge schlechter Spiele die sich wirklich nicht viel nehmen, aber E.T. schreibt man den Videospiel-Crash von 1983 zu, weil der Film eben sehr beliebt war und das Spiel die Leute wohl schwer enttäuscht haben muss.

Wieso die Liste jetzt eine "Top 10" ist, kA. Ein paar ganz ordentliche Titel sind dabei, andere Spiele absolut grottig. Naja typischer hirnloser Bildergalerie Artikel.
APB ist inzwischen übrigens ständig unter der meistgespielten Titeln bei Steam, also davon, dass es niemand gespielt hat kann wohlkaum die Rede sein. Aber was schreib ich? Hirnlose PC Games Bildergalerie halt, wie immer.


----------



## svd (19. November 2012)

In die Liste gehört vlt. auch "Messiah", stellvertretend für den Großteil des "Shiny Entertainment" Portfolios.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wieso die Liste jetzt eine "Top 10" ist, kA. Ein paar ganz ordentliche Titel sind dabei, andere Spiele absolut grottig. .


 
es geht ja nicht darum das die Titel schlecht sein sollen, sondern das die keiner gespielt hat


----------



## Astorek (19. November 2012)

"Grim Fandango"
Gehört mMn. wie kaum ein anderes in diese Liste. Storymäßig ist es bis heute eines der kreativsten und generell besten Adventures, die ich je gespielt habe. Bedauerlicherweise gabs im Spiel zwei Mängel: Alte Adventure-Hasen hatten Berührungsängste mit der neuen Tastatursteuerung (die rückblickend betrachtet zwar noch einigermaßen in Ordnung, aber der klassischen Mausbedienung hoffnungslos unterlegen war), und der Grafikstil sprach keinem "Mainstream"-Geist so richtig an - man musste sich dran gewöhnen. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, taugte der Grafikstil perfekt für Grim Fandango...

"PlaneScape Torment"
OK, das Spiel hat sich immerhin sooft verkauft, dass die Entwicklungskosten gerade so noch reinkamen... Gemessen an der kreativen Qualität des Spiels kann man die Verkaufszahlen leider trotzdem nur als Witz bezeichnen. Um mal frei GameOne zu zitieren: Wer dieses Spiel durchgespielt hat, wird merken, dass 98% der derzeit verfügbaren AAA-Rollenspiele nur seelenlose, etwas bessere Dungeon-Crawler sind...


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. November 2012)

Astorek schrieb:


> "PlaneScape Torment"
> OK, das Spiel hat sich immerhin sooft verkauft, dass die Entwicklungskosten gerade so noch reinkamen... Gemessen an der kreativen Qualität des Spiels kann man die Verkaufszahlen leider trotzdem nur als Witz bezeichnen. Um mal frei GameOne zu zitieren: Wer dieses Spiel durchgespielt hat, wird merken, dass 98% der derzeit verfügbaren AAA-Rollenspiele nur seelenlose, etwas bessere Dungeon-Crawler sind...


Wenn das mal jemand mit vollvertonten Dialogen neu auflegt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn das mal jemand mit vollvertonten Dialogen neu auflegt, bin ich dabei.


 
Da gibt es so viel Text, so viel Antwortmöglichkeiten bei den Dialogen...das wäre wohl nicht finanzierbar.


----------



## hifumi (20. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht darum das die Titel schlecht sein sollen, sondern das die keiner gespielt hat


 
Ja gut, aber wenn es Top10 heißt dann denk ich mir doch es sollten Spiele sein die gut sind obwohl sie unbekannt geblieben sind (oder sich nicht gut verkauft haben). Trotzdem sind auch einige echt schlechte Spiele dabei, die zurecht keiner gespielt hat.
Ist halt wieder mal so ne völlig planlos zusammengewürfelte Liste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2012)

APB - Nicht so mein Fall.
Battlecruiser - Nicht so mein Genre.
Blur - Oft daran gedacht, aber nie gekauft. Vielleicht in Bälde.
Cryostasis - Demo war sehr interessant, aber zum Kauf animierte es mich nicht.
Daikatana - War technisch total veraltet. 
Enslaved - Konsolenspiel. Somit für mich kein Thema.
E.T. - Damals hatte ich noch nicht das Geld. 
Killer 7 - Nie davon gehört. 
Singularity - Da gabs bessere Alternativen.
The Last Express - Zeichenstil hat mich abgeschreckt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2012)

*the last express* ist übrigens als vollversion in der nächsten power play.


----------



## Krushak85 (20. November 2012)

Blur kein gutes Marketing? Der Typ hat doch ne Schraube locker. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie oft ich diesen Werbe-Spot gesehen habe im TV.... Lag wohl eher daran, dass das Spiel in meinen Augen nicht wirklich gut war. Dethkarz war wesentlich besser


----------



## ev3rest (20. November 2012)

Erschreckend das in der Liste solche Perlen stecken.

Doch die Probleme sind andere.

Blur, spricht keine Renspielfreunde an und als Funracer war das Spiel nicht erkennbar.

Cryostasis - War mehr ein Adventure, spricht keine Aktionfans und Adventurefans haben nichts von dem Spiel mitbekommen.

Sgularity - Da war die Grafik einfach zu veraltert. Das Spiel bot aber fast so einen Spannenden Trip wie Bioshock. Ja zu wenig Werbung und die Presse sttrafte das Spiel mit Solide und Oldshool.

Endslaved- Mit Thirdperson Aktionadventures ist der Konsolenmarkt zu überschwämmt. 
Alle sahen in Previews den Affentypen, leider ist es schwer mit guter Story und Charaktere Werbung zu machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the last express* ist übrigens als vollversion in der nächsten power play.


 
Power Play?  Seit wann gibt es die Zeitung denn wieder? Haben die einen Neustart angefangen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Power Play?  Seit wann gibt es die Zeitung denn wieder? Haben die einen Neustart angefangen?


 Vielleicht WAR es auch nur eine Vollversion in einer ALTEN Power Play...


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Power Play?  Seit wann gibt es die Zeitung denn wieder? Haben die einen Neustart angefangen?


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte ab heute oder morgen erhältlich sein.
wird aber wohl nur eine einmalige angelenheit bleiben. 
wird definitiv gekauft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2012)

Wozu dann "No.1/2013", wenn nur ein spontanes Geburtstagsspecial sein soll ?!


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wozu dann "No.1/2013", wenn nur ein spontanes Geburtstagsspecial sein soll ?!


 
bei überbordendem erfolg sollen wohl auch noch weitere sonderhefte kommen.
von einer regelmäßigen erscheinungsweise ist aber wohl kaum auszugehen.


----------



## chbdiablo (20. November 2012)

Ist ja ein saftiger Preis für das Heft.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ist ja ein saftiger Preis für das Heft.


 
das ist leider richtig. 
aber gut - für ein sonderheft kann man das mal ausnahmsweise hinlegen, denke ich. 
zumal eben auch viele der alten redakteure dabei sind.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das Cover wird durch das CHIP-Logo entwertet.  Aber danke dir für die Information.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Werd mir das Heft auch bestellen


----------



## chbdiablo (20. November 2012)

Die sollen sowas mal mit der PC Player machen


----------



## MisterSmith (20. November 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Die sollen sowas mal mit der PC Player machen


 Oder mit Aktueller Software Markt in dem gleichen Stil wie damals. Oder Joystick...da fällt mir der Testbericht zu dem Spiel 'Rockstar Ate My Hamster' wieder ein...
Rock Star Ate My Hamster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. November 2012)

Singularity hat mir besser gefallen als die letzten 3 COD´s zusammen  

War zwar einiges geklaut, aber eben gut geklaut. Habe es sogar zweimal durchgezockt.


----------



## GenX66 (17. Dezember 2012)

LOL! Ihr glaubt wirklich diese Scheisse, dass die E.T.-Cartridges in der Wüste vergraben wurden? Armer Warshaw, unfassbar!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Dezember 2012)

- Grim Fandango: gespielt
- Battlezone: gespielt
- Clive Barkers Undying: gespielt (unbedingt nachholen, wenn ihr die Gelegenheit habt!)
- X3: gespielt (spiele ich immer mal wieder für ein paar Stunden)
- Daikatana: gespielt (Kein Spitzentitel, aber auch nicht so schlecht, wie es häufig gemacht wurde, finde ich es nicht)

Cryostasis muss ich wohl tatsächlich irgendwann mal nachholen. Auch an Singularity hab ich Interesse, allerdings war der Preis für sehr lange Zeit sehr hoch (59 Euro bei Steam, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

"The Path" würde ich auch noch dazurechnen. Ich kenne niemanden, der das Spiel kennt (zumindest niemand, den ich mal danach gefragt habe). Liegt wohl daran, dass es ein relativ unbekannter Indie-Titel mit schwacher Technik und kaum vorhandenen Gameplay ist. Das klingt erst einmal nach "muss man ja wirklich nicht kennen". Aber dafür ist das Spiel, wenn man sich darauf einlassen kann, einfach eine interessante interaktive Erfahrung, ähnlich wie Dear Esther oder To the Moon.


----------



## Rollora (17. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Grim Fandango: gespielt
> - Battlezone: gespielt
> - Clive Barkers Undying: gespielt (unbedingt nachholen, wenn ihr die Gelegenheit habt!)
> - X3: gespielt (spiele ich immer mal wieder für ein paar Stunden)
> - Daikatana: gespielt (Kein Spitzentitel, aber auch nicht so schlecht, wie es häufig gemacht wurde, finde ich)



Geht mir ähnlich, Bei X3 weiß ich allerdings nicht genau welches X es jetzt war, ich weiß, ich fands faszinierend, aber...
Nicht unbedingt zu komplex, sondern das Feedback vom Spiel (was muss ich machen? Was ist mein Ziel und was die nächsten Schritte, WIE muss ich das machen und ausbauen etc etc) war eine Katastrophe: so wenig Hilfe, ein schlechtes UI uvm haben den Spaß einfach dann "komplex" gemacht und alles verdorben. Nichts war intuitiv, alles musste tatsächlich jenseits von jeder "natürlichen" Anwendung und Funktionsweise (wie mans halt von anderen Spielen gewohnt war) schwierig erlernt werden. Eines der Spiele, welches von einer leichten Konsolisierung profitieren würde ("drücke die Benutzentaste um das Baumenü zu öffnern (oder was auch immer, ein Menü mit den Optionen, nicht nur die richtige Schnelltaste).  Als ich es Monate später erneut probiert habe, wusste ich wieder keien Tasten mehr, nicht was ich tun musste, das UI war zu verschachtelt....

Wenn man will, dass X sich in Zukunft verkauft muss mans einfach einnsteigerfreundlich machen. Man kann ja dennoch eine gewisse Komplexität bewahren (Schnellstasten, Strategien und Wirtschaftskreisläufe behalten).

Grim Fandango fand ich super, allerdings hatte ich damals das Geld nicht es zu kaufen (Schüler) und später hab ich es nirgends mehr bekommen 

@News: das mit ET und der Wüste wurde nie bestätigt und es handelt sich um Gerüchte


----------



## Snowborn (17. Dezember 2012)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> LOL! Ihr glaubt wirklich diese Scheisse, dass die E.T.-Cartridges in der Wüste vergraben wurden? Armer Warshaw, unfassbar!


 
Das ist ein sehr bekannter Gaming-Mythos. Ob man ihn glaubt oder nicht - das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Darüber zu spekulieren und zu diskutieren macht unserer Community aber immer wieder Spaß, also weitermachen 

Grüße aus der Wüste

SB


----------



## wipeout (17. Dezember 2012)

Also in die Liste gehört definitiv auch Freespace 2 rein.


----------



## Zero3172 (17. Dezember 2012)

Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2
No one lives forever
The I of the dragon


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Grim Fandango: gespielt
> - Battlezone: gespielt
> - Clive Barkers Undying: gespielt (unbedingt nachholen, wenn ihr die Gelegenheit habt!)
> - X3: gespielt (spiele ich immer mal wieder für ein paar Stunden)
> ...


 
Das Problem ist halt, wir hier in den Foren sind die Ausnahme. Wir informieren uns überall, kennen diese Perlen. Die Masse macht sich da leider nicht diese Mühe, die kennen oft nur, was in irgendwelchen Zeitungen steht oder was im Fernsehen beworben wird. Was echt sehr schade ist, weil diesen Leuten dann so einige Spieleperlen verborgen bleiben.


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, wir hier in den Foren sind die Ausnahme. Wir informieren uns überall, kennen diese Perlen. Die Masse macht sich da leider nicht diese Mühe, die kennen oft nur, was in irgendwelchen Zeitungen steht oder was im Fernsehen beworben wird. Was echt sehr schade ist, weil diesen Leuten dann so einige Spieleperlen verborgen bleiben.


 
Ja, dann kommt sowas wie Geheimtipps und Kritikerlieblingen zustande
Und irgendwo ist das schon blöde wenn man nur den Standartcrap kauft und sich nicht informiert und so anstatt das jährliche Update zu kaufen, noch was anderes, evtl. besseres


----------



## Retrox (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das Spiel X³ von vielen als nicht erfolgreich gesehen wird. Die X-Reihe ist an sich ein Nieschenprodukt (vergleichbar mit Eve-Online als MMO). Nach einer geringen Einarbeitungszeit (~2h) hat man den Dreh schnell raus. Das Problem bei allen X- Spielen ist, dass sie ein (mehr oder weniger echtes) Open World game sind und deshalb weitaus mehr möglichkeiten bieten, als ein simpleres Spiel wie z.B. die Half-Life Serie. Ich will nicht verschweigen, dass X³ einige Probleme hatte, die allerdings spätestens mit dem Nachfolger X³:Terran Conflict ausgebügelt worden sind. Keine Spielereihe hat mich bisher so fesseln können wie die X-Reihe. Ich kann euch X³ (TC) nur empfehlen, wenn ihr euch langweilt. Und da es mittlerweile recht günstig zu erwerben ist... Viel Spaß!


----------



## knarfe1000 (18. Dezember 2012)

wipeout schrieb:


> Also in die Liste gehört definitiv auch Freespace 2 rein.



Stimmt, das Spiel war endgeil, aber gleichzeitig quasi der Sargnagel für das Genre.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (19. Dezember 2012)

Battlezone zu komplex? Hallo? Waren denn die Spieler selbst damals schon so dumm? 

Das ist aber echt mal traurig. Das war ein gandioses Spiel und so anders, aber Komplex ist da etwas zu übertrieben.

Echt schade. Auch für die X Serie ist es schade, daß es solch ein Dasein fristet, weil die X Serie was sehr feines ist und nun einmal gewisse komplexität dazu gehört. 

Ein Tutorial ist zwar heutzutage ein Muß, aber manche Spieler wollen heutzutage ein Spiel wo alles so haarklein und genau erklärt wird und das Spiel sich am besten selbst spielt, damit es überhaupt noch jemand spielt (bzw. dabei zuguckt, wie es sich selbst spielt).

Gruß
NF


----------



## ArtyHeart (21. Dezember 2012)

Silent Storm hat damals ja sogar den IGN Preis für das "beste Spiel, dass niemand gespielt hat" bekommen, wäre eigentlich ein guter Opener gewesen


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Dezember 2012)

ArtyHeart schrieb:


> Silent Storm hat damals ja sogar den IGN Preis für das "beste Spiel, dass niemand gespielt hat" bekommen, wäre eigentlich ein guter Opener gewesen


 Dieses habe ich (durch)gespielt, und wer nicht, hat meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Explosionen bzw. deren Auswirkung in einem Spiel verpasst.


----------

